# leasing a sick horse



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe some leases can be written up that the owner pays for ongoing care for a chronic condition, and the leaser pays for new things or acute care.

Having said that, so many fit and healthy horses out there, why take on a problem?


----------

